# I'm Billy No Mates



## SpaceShip (Oct 21, 2008)

What's happened?  I've lost all my friends!  Has everybody decided to send me to Coventry?  Boo hoo!  I need my Chronic friends.  Where are you?

*voice bounces off empty walls and disappears into the distance as I realise I am completely alone, unloved.

Come back friends - come back - come back!  *disappears into a swirl of mist*


----------



## Pyan (Oct 21, 2008)

Well, I've had a request to you out since the crash was over, but you've ignored it!

Go to *User CP*, and click *Contacts and Friends* (on the left). What do you see?


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 22, 2008)

Py - me old mate!  There was nought there!  I wouldn't ignore you for the world.  Well, I've received a few requests since - your's now there - and have gathered them all up (with relief I can tell you).  Thought there was a "hate SpaceShip" virus going round and everyone had clicked that awful button in the bottom right hand corner and that was it - dead in the water - or should I say above the clouds - where my head usually is anyway but that's a different story.

Thanks chaps and chapesses.  xx


----------



## Pyan (Oct 22, 2008)

Why on _earth _would there be a "hate SpaceShip" virus?.......

Just part of the Great Crash of '08, I imagine - anyway, glad that normal service has been resumed!


----------

